# Colors of the download status bar



## JSFord (Jul 20, 2007)

What do the diff colors mean? I have seen red and yellow so far.

Having trouble getting anything to download completely. Says its having problems connecting to net, but everytime I check, its connected and fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I think:
Red = Downloading. But, not ready to play
Yellow = Downloading. You can play. But, the program is not completely downloaded.
Green = Ready to play.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I think:
> Red = Downloading. But, not ready to play
> Yellow = Downloading. You can play. But, the program is not completely downloaded.
> Green = Ready to play.


From what I've seen [with a faster than 1:1 download] that the colors are just from the percentage of download, and nothing to do with download rate.
I should be green within a few min if "rate" had any effect.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

The diff between yellow and green is that you should be able to watch uninterrupted with green. You may catch up with yellow.


----------

